

NoScript contents are not shown in Chrome - xenoterracide
http://code.google.com/p/chromium/issues/detail?id=34964

======
Pewpewarrows
The <noscript> tag was notoriously buggy and iritating cross-browser, so I can
see why they wouldn't want to implement it, like the <blink> tag.

If you use something like modernizr, which replaces the "no-js" class on your
<html> tag with "js", you can just have a <div> or <p> simulate what
<noscript> would have been. Have it "display: none" if the element is a child
of "js". (trick courtesy Paul Irish)

For a quick summary/reference:
[http://javascript.about.com/od/hintsandtips/a/Html-5-And-
Nos...](http://javascript.about.com/od/hintsandtips/a/Html-5-And-Noscript.htm)

------
bryanlarsen
Is this one of the drawbacks of Chrome's insanely quick release schedule?
We've seen the benefits, it's not surprising that there are some drawbacks.

I fail to believe that such a fundamental bug would have been in a major
Firefox release, although stranger things have happened.

~~~
alec
From a link in the bug report, it's a WebKit rendering bug that was fixed over
half a year ago. Either Chrome's release schedule doesn't include updating
WebKit frequently or the fix was incomplete.

------
xentronium
I keep getting 500 error :(

    
    
        Server Error
    
        The server encountered an error and could not complete your request.
        If the problem persists, please report your problem and mention this error message and the query that caused it.

~~~
ladon86
Every Google code page is throwing 500 or 502 errors at the moment.

~~~
jacobbijani
I had this issue for weeks. I finally jokingly tried logging out and
everything worked for me. Could try that...

------
woogley
Works for me in 7.0.521.0 (r58939) - running OSX 10.6

------
patorjk
I've heard there's a push to get rid of that tag, I wonder if they're
purposefully holding off on implementing it.

